# Some pictures of frogs in the floods.



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Guys, while out at my parents property west of Dalbly Queensland I snapped up a couple of photos of some differant types of frogs. Please correct me if I have the names/discription wrong. There were so many frogs in the flood waters.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2011)

View attachment 180719
View attachment 180718
View attachment 180717

The Red Eye Tree frog??? is from my back yard and the other one (Dalby region) I'm not sure what it is, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## hornet (Jan 7, 2011)

other looks like L. rubella. Was out at dalby a month or so back, found 6 or 7 different species but not rubella, was suprised at the amount of frogs there


----------



## Banjo (Jan 7, 2011)

hornet said:


> other looks like L. rubella. Was out at dalby a month or so back, found 6 or 7 different species but not rubella, was suprised at the amount of frogs there



The amount of frogs out there is unbelievable, as we were driving down the flooded roads there were frogs every where, and tadpoles as well. The amount of rain would have something to do with it I would say, 2010 my parents (40kms west of Dalbly) had 1037mm of rain, which is twice what they normally would have, they haven't seen rain like this since 1998.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi there,

Love your frog shots. Great that there are a few around.
Hope you and your family and extended family are safe and well.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 14, 2011)

We are safe and sound with floods, very lucky not to be affected where we live. But my parents are getting supplies by helicopter where they live west of Dalby, can't get to town due to flooded roads.


----------

